# Marinade vs. rub



## chef_biz (Nov 30, 2005)

I didn't know where to put this so moderaters feel free to move it. 

When it comes to steak, a lot try to get that resturant flavor. I know resturants get better cuts than what you can just go to the store and buy. I was wondering, what is exactly better to get closer to this steak house taste. I've never worked at one so I don't know how it goes down behind the double doors. I may be wrong but it doesn't seem like they would have enough time to marinate a steak. Do they just use a rub or marinate them in advance? Im half tempted to go away from marinade and make a nice rub.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 30, 2005)

chef_biz said:
			
		

> I didn't know where to put this so moderaters feel free to move it.
> 
> When it comes to steak, a lot try to get that resturant flavor. I know resturants get better cuts than what you can just go to the store and buy. I was wondering, what is exactly better to get closer to this steak house taste. I've never worked at one so I don't know how it goes down behind the double doors. I may be wrong but it doesn't seem like they would have enough time to marinate a steak. Do they just use a rub or marinate them in advance? Im half tempted to go away from marinade and make a nice rub.


 
The most important thing is the quality of meat. You'll need to look for Certified Black Angus Prime steaks. Many supermarkets carry this now so you'd just have to look around your area. The only time you may get a rub on your steak is if it was blackened. You should be able to tell the difference because a rub will noticeably change the color and outer texture of the meat. A basic marinade would include extra-virgin olive oil, crushed garlic, fresh rosemary, and thyme. Marinate overnight, then season with salt and pepper right before you cook it.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 30, 2005)

The restaurants I've always worked at just seasoned steaks with salt and pepper.  Of course, those commercial gas grills put out way more BTU's that a home grill can.

If we need to marinate a steak, we do it.  We have a marinated London Broil on the menu right now, and they're marinated about 24 hours ahead of time.


----------



## bevkile (Nov 30, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> The restaurants I've always worked at just seasoned steaks with salt and pepper. Of course, those commercial gas grills put out way more BTU's that a home grill can.
> 
> If we need to marinate a steak, we do it. We have a marinated London Broil on the menu right now, and they're marinated about 24 hours ahead of time.


 
How do you cook your London Broil?


----------



## jennyema (Nov 30, 2005)

Good restaurants also often sell *aged* steaks. Aging beef improves the flavor considerably, IMO.  But, as a practical matter, it's not something you can do at home.


----------

